# Réunion à Lille !



## Anonyme (19 Novembre 2009)

Je me suis dit, pourquoi ne pas faire un p'tit topic sur ma ville ? Ça peut être intéressant ! 
Lille, c'est plein de beaux monuments, de pluie, de nuages, plein de culture, etc... Et vous n'en savez que peu de choses.
Je vous laisse donc lancer les question etc... 
Trois questions qui me trottent dans la tête déjà :
1) Y a-t-il des lillois ici ?
2) Qui y est déjà venu (allé) ?
3) Pensiez vous (et répondez sincèrement ) que nous n'étions que des chômeurs, pédophiles et consanguins (ou à la limite, que nous étions tout le temps au bistro ou aux gallodromes) ? 

À vous le reste


----------



## TibomonG4 (19 Novembre 2009)

Première question que je brûle de te poser, tu t'en doutes  : qu'est-ce qu'un gallodrome ? Cela a-t-il un rapport avec la gale voire avec un vélodrome ? Les deux peut-être ?


----------



## Bassman (19 Novembre 2009)

1/ Sans doutes&#8230;
2/ J'ai du y aller quelques fois, comme ça, mais vraiment à contre-coeur.
3/ Ah non, y'a pas que ça, y'a aussi des morues.


----------



## gKatarn (19 Novembre 2009)

1/ Possible
2/ Oui, une seule fois, c'était nul (voir ma signature  )
3/ C'est quoi un _gallodrome_ ? Et qu'on me dis pas d'utiliser la fonction _Recherche_


----------



## Anonyme (19 Novembre 2009)

Ben d'abord, j'avais pas mis ça au début&#8230; j'avais mis "aux putes"&#8230;*mais maintenant que c'est encore plus puritain qu'aux States ici, j'ai changé en vue de faire perdurer mon fil-à-moi-que-j'ai 

Alors&#8230; Le gallodrome&#8230;

On appelle gallodrome le bâtiment généralement sphérique dans lequel sont organisés des combats de coqs.
À la Réunion, on compte encore cinq gallodromes officiellement tolérés et de nombreux autres illégaux.
En Martinique et en Guadeloupe existent encore de nombreux gallodromes appelés localement pitt à coq.
Le Nord-Pas-de-Calais est la seule région en France métropolitaine oû les combats sont légaux, elle a même sa race de Coq de combat, le Combattant du Nord.

Les combats de coqs remonterait au VIIème siècle avant J.C. en Israël mais il existe surtout des témoignages écrits ou picturaux de combats de coqs à la Grèce antique comme le montre ce tableau représentant un jeune grec faisant battre des coqs :






Une loi à Athènes organisait tous les ans un combat de coqs dans le théatre en souvenir de l'allocution de Thémistocle la veille de la bataille de Salamine. Selon l'écrivain Elien, les troupes athéniennes rencontrèrent des coqs se battant alors qu'elles partaient au combat contre les perses. Thémistocle voyant avec quel courage et quelle tenacité les coqs se battaient, prit la parole et incita les soldats à imiter ceux-ci pour sauver la patrie : Salamine fut une écrasante victoire sur l'envahisseur.

Les grecs possédaient des élevages particuliers : les races les plus belliqueuses étaient celles de Rhodes ou de Tanagra; les coqs étaient nourris d'oignons et d'ail la veille des combats, pour que leur ardeur au combat soit décuplée. Les combattants étaient armés d'éperons de bronze et se battaient sur un ring qui ressemblait beaucoup aux parcs de nos gallodromes.






Rome pris très vite le relais : une mosaïque de Pompéï montre l'affronterment de deux coqs devant une table où se trouve la bourse que remportera l'éleveur victorieux.

Au Moyen Age, la tradition des combats de coqs n'avait pas disparus (une miniature du musée Condé à Chantilly le prouve).

Ces combats qui furent attestés au Moyen Age, n'étaient pas très nombreux mis à part dans notre région. (Paris tenta de les relancer en 1828 et 1829 au bois de Boulogne (et oui !) et rue du Faubourg-Saint-Honoré mais en vain)

En Angleterre, la popularité de ces combats était bien plus importante. Sans doute amenés par les romains, ces jeux ont passionnés les rois à partir du XIème siècle et au XIIème, cela devient un sport d'universitaires et d'écoliers.

Plus impressionnant : au Pays de Galles, le pit (ou arêne) de combat était installé dans les cimetière le dimanche.
Interdits sous Edouard III (XIVème), ils furent très vite rétablis et c'est Henry VIII qui se fait construire un pit royal ("Royal Cock-Pit") dans son palais de White Hall.

Ils y avaient deux types de combats en Angleterre : la "Royal Battle" (bataille royale) où il y avait un seul survivant sur un grand nombre de combattants et le tournoi gallois, où comme pour les coupes de football, quatre paires donnent quatre victorieux qui constituent deux paires qui donnent une finale...

Au XVIIIème, le combat de coqs est à son apogée (pour preuve la gravure de Hogarth qui montre une foule s'écrasant pour y assister !). Après sa prise de Bruxelles en Février 1746, le Maréchal Maurice de Saxe organise des combats pour se "reposer" : il fait venir à Gand des coqs d'Angleterre.

Sources : le très beau livre de Yves D. Papin : "Le Coq" aux Editions Hervas


----------



## Bassman (19 Novembre 2009)

Yves D. Papin aurait il un lien de parenté avec le philosophe Jean-Pierre Papin ?


----------



## gKatarn (19 Novembre 2009)

Quel puits de science ce RijolKatrel !!! 











/edit : _aux putes_, çà aurait pu être bien aussi


----------



## TibomonG4 (19 Novembre 2009)

gKatarn a dit:


> Quel puits de science ce RijolKatrel !!!



Par contre, l'utilisation d'images pornographiques est interdite par la charte. Y a-t'il un administrateur ou presque assimilé pour flouter les parties intimes ?


----------



## jugnin (19 Novembre 2009)

Bon les enfants, j'ai un trou à Lille de 13 à 15 heures vendredi prochain. Si y'en a un qui veut se battre, qu'il me contacte.


----------



## Anonyme (19 Novembre 2009)

Je suis désolé mais on ne voit pas la bite du coq&#8230;*je ne comprends pas.

Si ce sujet ne vous intéresse pas, je vous demande de ne pas y participer ! Je trouve qu'on est vachement mal accueilli dans ce bar si on n'a pas 20000 points disco ou 15000 posts au compteur !!


----------



## jugnin (19 Novembre 2009)

Rijsel_Katrol a dit:


> Je suis désolé mais on ne voit pas la bite du coq*je ne comprends pas.
> 
> Si ce sujet ne vous intéresse pas, je vous demande de ne pas y participer ! Je trouve qu'on est vachement mal accueilli dans ce bar si on n'a pas 20000 points disco ou 15000 posts au compteur !!



'Sont relou ces nioubes...


----------



## Bassman (19 Novembre 2009)

Rijsel_Katrol a dit:


> Si ce sujet ne vous intéresse pas, je vous demande de ne pas y participer ! Je trouve qu'on est vachement mal accueilli dans ce bar si on n'a pas 20000 points disco ou 15000 posts au compteur !!



En cas de réclamations ou de litiges, merci de contacter Maitre Atlante, l'avocat conseil des intérêts nioubesque pour macgénération.


----------



## Anonyme (19 Novembre 2009)

J'm'en fous, je vais me plaindre à la modération et aller poster des verres sales sur portfolio


----------



## Kleinepopo (19 Novembre 2009)

Bon sinon d'aujourd'hui à dimanche sur Lille il y a Lillosciences pour ceux que ça intéresse. 
Je suis sur la cité scientifique pour présenter une manip...


----------



## Craquounette (19 Novembre 2009)

Rijsel_Katrol a dit:


> J'm'en fous, je vais me plaindre à la modération et aller poster des verres sales sur portfolio



ta tata les verres sales c'est ringard! Poste des Panorama avec des fantômes, c'est plus fun!


----------



## TibomonG4 (19 Novembre 2009)

Rijsel_Katrol a dit:


> Je suis désolé mais on ne voit pas la bite du coq&#8230;*je ne comprends pas.
> 
> Si ce sujet ne vous intéresse pas, je vous demande de ne pas y participer ! Je trouve qu'on est vachement mal accueilli dans ce bar si on n'a pas 20000 points disco ou 15000 posts au compteur !!



L'administrateur ou presque assimilé est seul habilité à réclamer l'intervention d'un sexeur de volatiles à moins que lui-même n'ait suivi la formation. Sinon, il se doit de réclamer l'assistance d'un modérateur. 

Jeune nioub, ne te dresse pas tel un coq en bataille. Parle-nous plutôt du culte de la moule/frite chère à ton pays !


----------



## tirhum (19 Novembre 2009)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Jeune nioub, je te dresse pas tel un coq en bataille. Parle-nous plutôt du culte de la moule/frite chère à ton pays !


Et de l'hospitalité légendaire des indigènes de cette région ensoleillée...


----------



## Anonyme (19 Novembre 2009)

Kleinepopo a dit:


> Bon sinon d'aujourd'hui à dimanche sur Lille il y a Lillosciences pour ceux que ça intéresse.
> Je suis sur la cité scientifique pour présenter une manip...


J'ai pas tout compris, là&#8230; Tu peux approfondir ? :love:


----------



## jpmiss (19 Novembre 2009)

C'est où Lille? j'ai jamais vu de reportage sur National Geographic Channel.


----------



## Anonyme (19 Novembre 2009)

Nan. On n'a pas accepté. On avait trop de touristes&#8230;


----------



## gKatarn (19 Novembre 2009)

Y a un beffroi


----------



## Anonyme (19 Novembre 2009)

Ouais&#8230; et un Q chaud aussi


----------



## Anonyme (19 Novembre 2009)

Heing ?!

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 20h56 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 20h54 ----------

Sinon, Lille c'est nul. Les gens parlent tous bizarre, la bière est pas forte et la braderie y'a rien que des gens qui puent et qui avancent pas.

J'ai une question quand même.
Les lillois, ils ont un lien de parenté avec les moules ? Je veux dire. Niveau cerveau et tout.


----------



## rizoto (19 Novembre 2009)

EDIT : rien


----------



## Anonyme (19 Novembre 2009)

Khyu a dit:


> Heing ?!
> 
> ---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 20h56 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 20h54 ----------
> 
> ...



Bien sûr&#8230; et tout homme qui se respecte ne rêve que d'une chose : pouvoir lécher un cerveau de chti chaque jour  A défaut, ils font ça avec des moules, et pas forcément très fraîches parfois :sick:


----------



## gKatarn (19 Novembre 2009)

Certains ouvrent des huitres comme ersatz


----------



## Anonyme (19 Novembre 2009)

Un vrai chti, par respect pour son animal totem (la moule, suivez un peu, merde&#8230 ne lèche que l'oignon. Sachez-le mesdemoiselles :love:


----------



## jpmiss (19 Novembre 2009)

Ah en fait si j'ai vu un reportage animalier sur la région.
Ca fait peur! :afraid:

[YOUTUBE]v8rlJ6CtHsY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Anonyme (19 Novembre 2009)

Bon.
J'arrive pas à voir ta video mais tant mieux ! 

Je vais de ce pas te signaler à la modération !


Ah ouais, je la vois. Mais non ! Rien à voir.
Audruick  c'est le pas de calais&#8230;
Eux, ce sont vraiment des consanguins-pédophiles-chômeurs. Et encore. Ce n'est que ce qu'on sait. Je ne vous parle pas de ce qu'on ne sait pas&#8230;


----------



## Ed_the_Head (19 Novembre 2009)

Il est vraiment très sympa ton pseudo! 

Rijsel, c'est super original et en rapport avec ton sujet, vraiment top!


----------



## gKatarn (19 Novembre 2009)

Et Katrol ? çà veut dire quoi ?


----------



## Anonyme (19 Novembre 2009)

gKatarn a dit:


> Et Katrol ? çà veut dire quoi ?


Poulie.
En indonésien.


----------



## Sly54 (19 Novembre 2009)

Kleinepopo a dit:


> Je suis sur la cité scientifique pour présenter une manip...



pour obtenir une bourse CIFRE avec Apple ? 



Autrement, bien vu le coup de la Réunion à Lille !


----------



## da capo (19 Novembre 2009)

Rijsel_Katrol a dit:


> 1) Y a-t-il des lillois ici ?
> 2) Qui y est déjà venu (allé) ?
> 3) Pensiez vous (et répondez sincèrement ) que nous n'étions que des chômeurs, pédophiles et consanguins (ou à la limite, que nous étions tout le temps au bistro ou aux gallodromes) ?



1) pas moi
2) pas moi
3) pas moi

Euh, sinon, ça m'effraie ce genre de topic mais comme vous vous en foutez, on peut passer à autre chose


----------



## jpmiss (19 Novembre 2009)

gKatarn a dit:


> Et Katrol ? çà veut dire quoi ?


C'est une faute de frappe.

Avec Castrol on s'envole
Avec Motul on... Bref on est en plein dans le sujet...

D'ailleurs, à propos d'huile ça m'étonnerais qu'on fasse de l'huile d'olive dans ces contrés sauvage. Et ça c'est rédhibitoire!


----------



## Kleinepopo (19 Novembre 2009)

Sly54 a dit:


> pour obtenir une bourse CIFRE avec Apple ?
> 
> 
> 
> Autrement, bien vu le coup de la Réunion à Lille !



Ah ben pour le coup non. 
Quoique je pourrais peut être trouver quelque chose qui sait?


----------



## macinside (19 Novembre 2009)

Rijsel_Katrol a dit:


> Bon.
> J'arrive pas à voir ta video mais tant mieux !
> 
> Je vais de ce pas te signaler à la modération !



clou le plutôt au beffroi


----------



## gKatarn (19 Novembre 2009)

L'empaler sur le beffroi ? :rose:


----------



## macinside (19 Novembre 2009)

gKatarn a dit:


> L'empaler sur le beffroi ? :rose:



son arrière train n'est pas assez large


----------



## Anonyme (19 Novembre 2009)

C'est ce qu'elles disent toutes, mais au final, ça passe toujours. Et puis, après tout, il est anesthésiste&#8230; L'épisio, il ne s'en rendra même pas compte


----------



## Nephou (20 Novembre 2009)

Rijsel_Katrol a dit:


> Je me suis dit, pourquoi ne pas faire un p'tit topic sur ma ville ? Ça peut être intéressant !
> Lille, c'est plein de beaux monuments, de pluie, de nuages, plein de culture, etc... Et vous n'en savez que peu de choses.
> Je vous laisse donc lancer les question etc...
> Trois questions qui me trottent dans la tête déjà :
> ...



Un petit topo pour introduire un petit topic pourrait être utile pour bien le faire démarrer.
Il ne suffit pas de proclamer que ça pourrait etre intéressant pour que ça le devienne.
Ici, c'est même souvent le contraire. 

Désolé pour tous les Lillois des forums mais ce fil ferme, l'intérêt qu'il a suscité ne permettant pas de lui laisser une chance de s'epanouir.


----------

